# Could You Live In A Home Under 200 Square Feet?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There is a poll in the article but I thought I would add our own GC poll. Take the poll; leave a comment.

I could do it in a climate where it didn't snow too often but I think I would find it difficult in an average Canadian winter.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...ves-in-tiny-home-in-north-vancouver-1.2927417

*Isabella Mori lives in 'tiny home' in North Vancouver*


*Isabella Mori hired a builder to custom build her 186 sq. ft. house*

CBC News Posted: Jan 22, 2015 5:30 AM PT Last Updated: Jan 22, 2015 3:50 PM PT















Isabella Mori is the proud owner of an 186-square-foot home in an RV park on the North Shore. (Imgur)

1 of 6







With Vancouver recently crowned the second-most unaffordable city in the world, it's no surprise that many people are looking for more affordable alternatives for housing.


*Vancouver has 2nd most unaffordable housing market in the world after Hong Kong*
Some move to the suburbs, while others find roommates or go for 'Wizard of Oz' suites. But one woman says the city should consider allowing people to rent out their backyards to people with tiny homes on wheels. 
Tired of dealing with rent increases and roommates, 50-year-old Isabella Mori took matters into her own hands.
"Trying to buy a place here [in Vancouver] as everyone knows at this point is almost impossible unless you have a very high income," she said.
Mori found a builder who specialized in constructing small houses and eight months and $39,000 later, she is the proud owner of an 186-square-foot home — complete with multifunctional spaces and collapsible furnishings — in an RV park on the North Shore. 
So far she has no regrets. 
"It's great ... I was waiting to wake up and go, 'Oh lord, I live in a 186-square-feet space with two cats. What have I done?' But that just hasn't happened."
​


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

No, but I would combine many of those containers to create the space I wanted. 

I could live in one "briefly" as long as it was on a pristine water body with proper docking...aka a cabin up north


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Where would I put my guitars?!?!?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

not much different than living in a van down by the river.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If I lived by myself, I think so...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Been there a few times. Room for the basics and a Harley. Sometimes the occasional over night guest. Ate out a lot of times. If the fridge was open you couldn't open the stove kinda place.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

No but my wife could. LOL. Have been watching a program on tv called Tiny House Hunters and saw quite a few of these. Some are a bit bigger and some of them have wheels on them. I guess if i where all alone i could live in one. better than being in an apartment.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If my other choice was death, yes, I suppose I could live in a home less than 200 sq ft in size.

I really can't think of any reason to do so unless you have no other choice.

I could probably live in a steel tube 8 ft long with feeding and waste tubes connected. 

It's interesting to experiment but if we get to the point where we have to do stuff like this........


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

Nakagin Capsule Tower in Tokyo, Japan consisting of approximately 100 square feet units built in 1972.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

"Live" is a term that requires some qualification, I suppose. Certainly, eating in bed, watching Netflix on a laptop or tablet, does not require even "as much as" 186sq ft. And if one never aspires to stretching out in the tub, entertaining friends somewhere other than in bed, doing laundry in your own home, having band practice, or engaging in hobbies more space-consuing than knitting, I suppose it's feasible.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sure I could ...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I could sleep there, dunno about live there though.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Sure I could ...


Yeah but that's gotta be more than 200 sq ft including the deck and storage compartments.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Outside decks don't count.... 


Milkman said:


> Yeah but that's gotta be more than 200 sq ft including the deck and storage compartments.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> "Live" is a term that requires some qualification, I suppose. Certainly, eating in bed, watching Netflix on a laptop or tablet, does not require even "as much as" 186sq ft. And if one never aspires to stretching out in the tub, entertaining friends somewhere other than in bed, doing laundry in your own home, having band practice, or engaging in hobbies more space-consuing than knitting, I suppose it's feasible.


My place in Summerland was 8x8 bedroom, 5x5 bathroom, 10x12 living space. Laundry was at the end of the building....shared by 4. I had some pretty good parties, entertained in and out of bed, didn't have a phone, t.v. or internet and didn't need them and more than once rebuilt a '67 Harley.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

What is with the hand crank on the toilet. Is that a pump or a grinder or something ?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

We've lived in our 5th wheel for 2 months. It's 30 x 12 so more than 200 sq. ft. I would have no trouble living year round that way. I found it better than living in our house, likely because I was outside a lot more.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

shoretyus said:


> Sure I could ...



Yup...set sail and when the butter melts, you know you are home


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I couldn't live in a tiny house at all! I have moderate claustrophobia. I remember once I had to crawl under the back deck which was enclosed . 20 feet long by 3 feet wide. I had to unscrew the lattice so it could be replaced. I had to take a valium before proceeding with this chore. 

I honestly would go into panic mode if I had to live in a tiny space like that. The answer to that question is A big FAT NO from me!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't like confined spaces at all, but with adequate windows I'd be okay. Trouble is, I'd have to give up a decent shop and storage. Being somewhat of a carpenter, having 2 dogs, and being a modest collector of instruments, 200 sq ft wouldn't be enough without severe lifestyle change. If I had a separate equal sized shed/shop, and lots of outside living space, I could do it.

But where to put my piano?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

my place is 15 feet by 15 feet- a little square box.
sometimes there are 3 of us living here, and the odd dog.
ive got a bed, computer desk, workbench.
you get used to having a drill press beside your stove.
ive lived in tiny apartments for years now.
makes total sense to me, no wasted space.
i could cut things down by almost a half i figure
sell some amps, use my computer desk as a workbench.
its the guitar cases that take up room-


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

fraser said:


> my place is 15 feet by 15 feet- a little square box.
> sometimes there are 3 of us living here, and the odd dog.
> ive got a bed, computer desk, workbench.
> you get used to having a drill press beside your stove.
> ...


3 guitar cases stacked would make a good coffee table.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I live in about 300 sq ft now and around 400 sq ft since the 80s. I like compact spaces. That probably goes back to when I was a kid making forts in the bush. But yeah, them dang guitar cases...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've lived in some tiny places before--but not that small-
I've put stuff in storage because I wanted to keep it and didn't have space, but as was already mentioned--we play guitars.
That could get tricky--and I don't have as much gear as most of you.

I could do that short term--say for a week or so...


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> 3 guitar cases stacked would make a good coffee table.


lol-
im currently rolling with the crappy marshall amp/ jazz bass case combination.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I spent a significant part of my early life in a tent, roughly 6' x 10'. There may be something a little primitive about the impulse to live small.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

mhammer said:


> "Live" is a term that requires some qualification, I suppose. Certainly, eating in bed, watching Netflix on a laptop or tablet, does not require even "as much as" 186sq ft. And if one never aspires to stretching out in the tub, entertaining friends somewhere other than in bed, doing laundry in your own home, having band practice, or engaging in hobbies more space-consuing than knitting, I suppose it's feasible.


The concept is based on simple living, and by living, these accommodations are pretty much just a place to cook, eat, sleep and wash. The majority of your day to day would be elsewhere or outside. 

To cramped for me though. I need a LOT of space

But speaking of space, this has to be the best designed "Tiny house" I have seen yet. Very clever


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Not to sound like a snob or anything but my closet is almost as big as that place. I lived in small places, dumps, even condemned buildings in my day mostly due to my screwin things up so often and having to learn shit the hard way. I'm sure that I could do it again if I had to. But I have worked long and hard and did without a lot of stuff for a lot of years to get where I am and I enjoy the comfort and space that I have now and I don't plan on downgrading until kids are grown up and moved out!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Not to sound like a snob or anything but my closet is almost as big as that place. I lived in small places, dumps, even condemned buildings in my day mostly due to my screwin things up so often and having to learn shit the hard way. I'm sure that I could do it again if I had to. But I have worked long and hard and did without a lot of stuff for a lot of years to get where I am and I enjoy the comfort and space that I have now and I don't plan on downgrading until kids are grown up and moved out!


you are taking up way too much space dude.
imagine trying to hide from the old lady in a tiny one room apartment.
not to mention 2 old ladies and a daughter.
i can do it.
(im curled up under my computer desk with my hands over my eyes)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's a pic I took of one of my good client's houses (she has a couple). I'm in her office looking at her hall while my employees admire the ridiculous moulding.

You could fit 195 of those small homes in her house (including the basement).

Kinda brings out the marxist in me...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

There was that time I did 10-life in a 6 by 8 with Bubba, in another life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

dont know how you guys do it.

i have 1200sqft plus an unfinished basement to myself and I find myself cramped...


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

bluzfish said:


> I live in about 300 sq ft now and around 400 sq ft since the 80s. I like compact spaces. That probably goes back to when I was a kid making forts in the bush. But yeah, them dang guitar cases...


Hey, you're in Alberta, bigger is better, isn't it?! 

As a kid I spent my summers with my family (mom, dad, and little brother) at our cottage in Quebec...a tiny 1-bedroom with running water, sometimes, and no shower or tub...and we loved it! I'd say it was probably 400 square feet (it's been nearly 25 years since I've been up there so I'm sure I'm remembering it being bigger than it really is) and I'd say apart from a few rainy days in a row, life was pretty damn good.

Could I do it now with my family of four? Hmmm...I don't know.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> There was that time I did 10-life in a 6 by 8 with Bubba, in another life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That you krageee? You said you come back and see me.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Here's a pic I took of one of my good client's houses (she has a couple). I'm in her office looking at her hall while my employees admire the ridiculous moulding.
> 
> You could fit 195 of those small homes in her house (including the basement).
> 
> ...


Yep, that is stupid money right there. And those that have that kind of coin are often miserable SOB's who only want MORE...so what is it good for?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Here's a pic I took of one of my good client's houses (she has a couple). I'm in her office looking at her hall while my employees admire the ridiculous moulding.
> 
> You could fit 195 of those small homes in her house (including the basement).
> 
> ...


As many of you know, I am a window cleaner by trade and it's interesting when we quote on large houses like this. Some people don't even blink when we give them the price. Others, try to nickel and dime you to death. I think the latter are either way in over their head or just plain cheap and miserable.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Smallest place I lived in was my camper. Did that for about a year. Trailer behind for the bike and tools. It was comfortable and came in handy.....I did traffic control all over B.C.. The first two places we lived in when the folks moved to the Okanagan when I was a kid were probably both under 200 sq ft. That's for 2 adults and 4 kids. To go from that to a 4 story, 20+ room house with a guest house was an experience for a kid.


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

Wouldn't bother me, as long as my ex can't find the place


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If the back yard was big enough......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYJKd0rkKss


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

http://rabble.ca/blogs/bloggers/mic...-houses-no-solution-to-unaffordability-crisis


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If there was a lake or river out front and a ski hill right there, it just might be possible.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Please read my link


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Please read my link


I agree Budda. My OP likely should have mentioned that. It is possible to live in that small a house and even be relatively happy in the right circumstances but we were not created or intended to live like that. There is enough space on this earth for 20 billion to use half of it and have close to an acre each and the other half for other purposes. 

At the root of the problem of housing and other problems are political rivalry and commercial greed.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I agree Budda. My OP likely should have mentioned that. It is possible to live in that small a house and even be relatively happy in the right circumstances but we were not created or intended to live like that. There is enough space on this earth for 20 billion to use half of it and have close to an acre each and the other half for other purposes.
> 
> At the root of the problem of housing and other problems are political rivalry and commercial greed.


Our great ancestors climbed out of the mud and scurried into caves for protection.....and it's a lot easier to protect a small cave than a big one and to keep it warmer. If you look around you'll find that until the last 150 or so years a lot of humans lived in very small places. And 'created or intended'? You got proof of that? "political rivalry and commercial greed'? Don't make sense to me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Electraglide, there is a serious housing issue and someone is making tiny houses seem cool. They're not - provide me the financial opportunities to live in a regular sized home (such as a bungalow) like *most* (viewable to public) people. Again, read the article.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

I had a 26 foot boat, 10 foot beam -was less than 200 sq feet of living space I suspect. I spent most of a summer on it one year. I had no issue. Wife and cat were there too. The fridge was the issue - but if a community was geared to everyone needing groceries daily instead of weekly, I'm sure it would be a non-issue.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Lola said:


> I couldn't live in a tiny house at all! I have moderate claustrophobia. I remember once I had to crawl under the back deck which was enclosed . 20 feet long by 3 feet wide. I had to unscrew the lattice so it could be replaced. I had to take a valium before proceeding with this chore.
> 
> I honestly would go into panic mode if I had to live in a tiny space like that. The answer to that question is A big FAT NO from me!


I have to agree with you here, I am not a small space person. I dread getting in elevators, even tiny cars like the so called smart car make me queazy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> Electraglide, there is a serious housing issue and someone is making tiny houses seem cool. They're not - provide me the financial opportunities to live in a regular sized home (such as a bungalow) like *most* (viewable to public) people. Again, read the article.


There's a serious housing issue where? To you, for what ever reason, small houses are not 'cool'. So be it. I know a lot of people who live in smaller places and quite enjoy it. Some travel a lot, some are not into material things and some work out of town etc.. They don't need or want a big place. If we, the wife and I, got rid of the unnecessary things we don't need we could get by with a place not much bigger than around 200 sq. ft.. If we hadn't needed to move we'd still be living in a small, one bedroom house. And what is a "regular sized" house? Our place is about 1200 sq ft on the main floor....the basement is about the same. On about a 50'x150' lot. Given the size of the new places they're building around here (a lot of them) it's a small house....it was fair sized in 1962. I guess it boils down to your lifestyle and what you want and need.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> There's a serious housing issue where? To you, for what ever reason, small houses are not 'cool'. So be it. I know a lot of people who live in smaller places and quite enjoy it. Some travel a lot, some are not into material things and some work out of town etc.. They don't need or want a big place. If we, the wife and I, got rid of the unnecessary things we don't need we could get by with a place not much bigger than around 200 sq. ft.. If we hadn't needed to move we'd still be living in a small, one bedroom house. And what is a "regular sized" house? Our place is about 1200 sq ft on the main floor....the basement is about the same. On about a 50'x150' lot. Given the size of the new places they're building around here (a lot of them) it's a small house....it was fair sized in 1962. I guess it boils down to your lifestyle and what you want and need.


Have you read the article that he posted?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> There's a serious housing issue where? To you, for what ever reason, small houses are not 'cool'. So be it. I know a lot of people who live in smaller places and quite enjoy it. Some travel a lot, some are not into material things and some work out of town etc.. They don't need or want a big place. If we, the wife and I, got rid of the unnecessary things we don't need we could get by with a place not much bigger than around 200 sq. ft.. If we hadn't needed to move we'd still be living in a small, one bedroom house. And what is a "regular sized" house? Our place is about 1200 sq ft on the main floor....the basement is about the same. On about a 50'x150' lot. Given the size of the new places they're building around here (a lot of them) it's a small house....it was fair sized in 1962. I guess it boils down to your lifestyle and what you want and need.



This is it in a nutshell for me. I don't ever want more than my bungalow. Plenty of room for a family of four and likely too big for just the wife and I someday. I know how much it costs to upkeep the house, and couldn't imagine forking out tons more annually for a larger mortgage, taxes, heat, and hydro, not to mention the maintenance costs, extra furnishings etc. A 2500 + sq foot home is absurd to me.

Another thing I've noticed is that nobody builds "basic" homes anymore. (In my area) People's concept of "standard" living is twice that of what it was 30 years ago. Now it is about stuffing the biggest box possible on a tiny lot, with eavestroughs nearly touching. (Speaking of city living) The "affluent neighborhoods" of thirty years ago had single car garages, if any at all and basic brick or siding. Now, they are 3 car garages, stone and stucco, handsome peaked roofs, large window systems, grand foyers etc. People are living like kings, but few are single income homes..and debt to their eyeballs that will never go away (Because in 20 years, the home will need major updates, likely before the house is paid for)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

*sigh* read the article. 1200sqft is 6 times larger than these, bear that in mind.

I dont have an isue with anyone who wants to live in a very small home due to their environmental ideals or to challenge themselves. I dont like the idea that its "cool" when a big part of why they exist is because people cant afford to be in a 1200sqft home to raise their family of 4.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> *sigh* read the article. 1200sqft is 6 times larger than these, bear that in mind.
> 
> I dont have an isue with anyone who wants to live in a very small home due to their environmental ideals or to challenge themselves. I dont like the idea that its "cool" when a big part of why they exist is because people cant afford to be in a 1200sqft home to raise their family of 4.


Agreed, the article is a worthy read. And real estate in some parts of BC is absurd x 1000. I thought it was bad in Toronto...not even close. And I couldn't imagine trying to raise a family in a tiny home...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Clearly the problem in Vancouver is supply and demand.

If it meant I would have to live in a shoe box I'd simply have to move somewhere I could have a decent sized home.

The price of a modest sized family home in Vancouver is really bordering on insane. A house I could own here for $200K ~$400K is a million bucks PLUS in Van.

It's a nice city, but not that nice.

Also, and this isn't backed up by any research on my part, I think a lot of new money from Asia is driving the prices up.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

living in a shed in a country like Canada would be challenging.

10 months of winter, 2 months of mosquitos.

But I’d happily live in a lawn chair in any of the islands in the French Caribbean.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Milkman said:


> The price of a modest sized family home in Vancouver is really bordering on insane. A house I could own here for $200K ~$400K is a million bucks PLUS in Van.
> 
> It's a nice city, but not that nice.


mainly because of the "overseas" investors driving up the prices ...
if you can't afford it , THEY can ... ( just an investment for them ) 
many sit empty (just in case the investors have to jump quickly cause the political environment changes)

we have the same problem in most big cities, tear down the old places, rebuild upwards with "bigger and better" , then drive the locals out so they can expand further . Gentrification is all the rage , don't ya know.

I said good bye to all that BS long ago ... and call BS on it every chance I get.
the "average Joe" cannot afford to raise a family by himself in today's economy.

the "rich" have seen to it that they can't ... 

I grew up in a 25x25 house (4 kids and 3 adults) , both parents HAD to work to make ends meet... and that was over 60 years ago.

I bought a bungalow in the 70's , had to work 3 jobs. ( is that a life or just working to live? )

I'm considering downsizing but with more land ( further out into the country  )
so ya , a smaller house would suit me fine


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

oldjoat said:


> mainly because of the "overseas" investors driving up the prices ...
> if you can't afford it , THEY can ... ( just an investment for them )
> many sit empty (just in case the investors have to jump quickly cause the political environment changes)


Your intel is a bit off, where do you get the idea that prices are going up due to overseas investors? The entire country is under a real estate boom, not just Vancouver. People want a house with a yard and that is not going to change.
There is nothing wrong with owning real estate as an investment, I am counting heavily on it.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

A "mini-maison" trend appeared quite recently around here.
A friend of mine sold his house to buy one of these last year as he retired and planned to become a "snow-bird". I know of him no hobby besides golfing and boozing ! 

Add on : I guess he is making his laundry in the nearby river as he reported he has fallen in dressed and drunk ! LOL !

Such "apartment" did exist here for a long time and is called a "studio".


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

LanceT said:


> Your intel is a bit off, where do you get the idea that prices are going up due to overseas investors?


It's been in the news a few years back. Not really investors, it was drug/casino money laundering.








Anatomy of money laundering in B.C. real estate: 12 cases, $1.7 billion, 20 countries and 30 banks


As B.C. tries to quantify the effects of money laundering in real estate, there remains skepticism over whether illicit money is being used




vancouversun.com


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

LanceT said:


> Your intel is a bit off, where do you get the idea that prices are going up due to overseas investors? The entire country is under a real estate boom, not just Vancouver. People want a house with a yard and that is not going to change.
> There is nothing wrong with owning real estate as an investment, I am counting heavily on it.


As long as the entire country is ok with their children living at home until they are 65 years old and never being able to start a family, this model is sustainable.

I know my neighbours resent that their sons are the same age as me and won’t even wipe their own ass.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

In the winter, in Canada, I think it would be tough to live in a small space. A covid lockdown would be hard to take as well. I don't think I could live in 200 sq.ft.

When a friend of mine & his wife retired, they took their fairly small trailer on the road for a full year. They spent the 6 months in Canada, then headed over the boarder to warmer places for next 6 months. They've never repeated the adventure, that says something. And when I asked him how it went, all he said was, "I went for a lot of walks".


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Always12AM said:


> As long as the entire country is ok with their children living at home until they are 65 years old and never being able to start a family, this model is sustainable.
> 
> I know my neighbours resent that their sons are the same age as me and won’t even wipe their own ass.


I’m not sure it’s sustainable, but it’s what we have to work with. We’ve watched house prices more than double in less than 10 years locally.
Both our kids are out of the house and on their own. Neither own homes but I didn’t at their age either. It was something to work towards and save. 
Is it harder now? Not sure, I never found it easy especially as I had zero help from family. My kids will have some help from me but they will still need to work and save.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

laristotle said:


> It's been in the news a few years back. Not really investors, it was drug/casino money laundering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never originally saw that report but not surprised. I don’t know how much affect this would have on overall real estate prices though, likely very little.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

LanceT said:


> I’m not sure it’s sustainable, but it’s what we have to work with. We’ve watched house prices more than double in less than 10 years locally.
> Both our kids are out of the house and on their own. Neither own homes but I didn’t at their age either. It was something to work towards and save.
> Is it harder now? Not sure, I never found it easy especially as I had zero help from family. My kids will have some help from me but they will still need to work and save.


As long as someone nets 240k and works and saves, it’s the exact same as back when annual household income was 24k and houses were 70k

but the annual average income here is 34k and houses are 700k.

So will haven to work and save until they are 234 in order to buy a townhouse.

Which won’t happen. So either it crashes or generations of people rent from immigrants or just give up all together and live off welfare.

That’s the two scenarios I see.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Your intel is a bit off, where do you get the idea that prices are going up due to overseas investors? The entire country is under a real estate boom, not just Vancouver. People want a house with a yard and that is not going to change.
> There is nothing wrong with owning real estate as an investment, I am counting heavily on it.


There's still money coming in, to at least Vancouver and area, from Asia. I remember when the Chinese were taking over Hong Kong the market boomed and it's never dropped.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Always12AM said:


> As long as someone nets 240k and works and saves, it’s the exact same as back when annual household income was 24k and houses were 70k
> 
> but the annual average income here is 34k and houses are 700k.
> 
> ...


Funny perspective, so full of pessimism. Not every home is $700k and not every income is average.
Most people need to build equity over time, buy a cheap condo and work up from there.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Funny perspective, so full of pessimism. Not every home is $700k and not every income is average.
> Most people need to build equity over time, buy a cheap condo and work up from there.


Like this?




__





Bulkley - Nechako, BC Real Estate - 211 Houses for Sale | Point2


You're in the right place for real estate! 211 homes for sale in Bulkley - Nechako, Nechako, BC are available on Point2. One might be yours!




www.point2homes.com




It's not for everyone but it would work for me.
Same with some of these.




__





Cheap Houses for Sale in British Columbia, BC | Point2


217 cheap homes for sale in British Columbia, BC, priced up to $760,000. Find the latest property listings around British Columbia, with easy filtering options. Find your next affordable home or property here




www.point2homes.com




For a few bucks more there's this. 




__





Vancouver Island, BC Real Estate - 5,143 Houses for Sale | Point2


You're in the right place for real estate! 5,143 homes for sale in Vancouver Island, BC are available on Point2. One might be yours!




www.point2homes.com




There again it's not for everyone but, aside from th price, as long as it had a parking spot it would work for me.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

LanceT said:


> Funny perspective, so full of pessimism. Not every home is $700k and not every income is average.
> Most people need to build equity over time, buy a cheap condo and work up from there.


I hear you.
And I admit that I am pretty grumpy about the situation.

I just don’t understand how Ranches in gorgeous parts of Texas cost 1/3 as much as a townhouse in a town with no 5 guys burger.

Just breaks my heart to see so many people drown in debt their entire lives and work their ass off only to be driven out of the communities that they grew up in and who’s grandparents built with their tax dollars.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Electraglide said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, these places are actually pretty cool given their location. I wouldn’t want to live in these places in Ontario solely based on the climate.

But I’ve hear that the West Coast is milder and has a lot more to behold visually.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> Ya, these places are actually pretty cool given their location. I wouldn’t want to live in these places in Ontario solely based on the climate.
> 
> But I’ve hear that the West Coast is milder and has a lot more to behold visually.


Well, Fraser Lake isn't on the coast and does get winter. This place is on the lake.








5921 Oona Road, Fraser Lake, BC V0J 1S0 | Homes.com


This home is located at 5921 Oona Road Fraser Lake, BC V0J 1S0 CA and has been listed on Homes.com since 6 February 2021 and is currently priced at $169,900, approximately $294 per square foot. This property was built in 1973.




www.homes.com




The hunting and fishing are pretty good and the bar used to be not bad but it's a little village so some might not like it. Sort of a wide spot in the road. A lot of the places in the one link probably have weather that matches that in Ont.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Electraglide said:


> Well, Fraser Lake isn't on the coast and does get winter. This place is on the lake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven’t had a chance to visit out that way,
It’s definitely on my to do list.

I’m personally a lot happier in more remote places than in bustling tourist attractions. I think some folks like to escape to busy places. I’m one of those people who prefers to escape to quieter places.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

I can live in a small space but that’s a little too small for me. No room for instruments


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

My tent is bigger.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

my parents still tell me how their first apartment was only 13sq meters in total. I lived there but only as a babe, then they moved us to a larger house in the country


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Could I live in a place less than 200 sq ft? Only if Im not acquitted.


----------

